# Шейно-грудной ОХЗ. Собираюсь начать легкий курс анаболических стероидов



## Flime (29 Дек 2014)

В общем имеется шейно-грудной охз по рентгенам. По состоянию только грудной, в самом верху. Я собираюсь начать легкий курс анаболических стероидов, а именно тестостерона пропионата 100 мг через день, на 5-6 недель+много препаратов хондопротекторов. Многие в зале, кто сидит на анаболиках, говорят об залечивании суставов, связок на курсах. Временно все водозаливающие курсы, а на результат лучшее сочетание тестостерон пропионат+гормон роста. Цель использования конечно набор массы, но и после курса отпишусь, как отразится на охз, вдруг будут улучшения. Думаю будет интересно кому.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2014)

А как вы будете оценивать эффективность  курса?


----------



## Flime (30 Дек 2014)

По уменьшению болевого синдрома и тд


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2014)

А с какими препаратами будете сравнивать?
Может сперва на те же сроки нестероиды?
Или на те же сроки просто лфк.
Уж если эксперимент, то надо соблюдать условия, а то несравнимо будет.


----------



## Flime (30 Дек 2014)

Пробовал до этого нестероидные аэртал 2 недели + сирдалуд. Потом пробовал баклофен в максимальной дозировке, особо эффекта нету. Но у меня и нету особых болей, есть ощущение дискомфорта в грудном верхнем отделе, хочется выхрустнуть. ЛФК, которую разработал сам, ну то есть я делал разные упражнения и оставлял те, которые мне лучше подходят. Имеется выпрямление кифоза в грудном отделе. Есть некоторые упражнения, я уже в другой теме писал, после которых наступают улучшения. Это подтягивания на турнике(для меня лучше средним хватом и за голову), тяга блока за спину. После этих упражнений всегда улучшения. Ухудшения происходят, когда делаю с осевой нагрузкой, становая тяга, приседания со штангой( их я соответственно убрал из своей программы). Но с осевой все равно пару упражнений не заменимы, это подъем штанги на бицепс стоя, жим штанги от груди сидя на наклонной. Возможно еще скажется эффект закачки спины, но может будет хуже, в общем ближе к делу уже посмотрим. Начинаю курс где-то с 4-5 января, в общем пока так тестостерон пропионат 100 через день+хондроитин 1000-1500 день+глюкозамин 1000-1500 в день. Что еще для восстановления можете посоветовать кроме хондопротекторов, в которых я конечно сомневаюсь, но если они вообще работают, я думаю при увеличенном количестве тестостерона они работать будут лучше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Дек 2014)

И как долго принимать тестостерон?


----------



## Flime (31 Дек 2014)

5 недель, с такого короткого проще выйти.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Дек 2014)

Так попробуйте тоже, лфк+ нестероид 5 недель.
Побочки меньше.


----------



## Flime (1 Янв 2015)

НПВС я больше пить не хочу вообще, после 2 недель у меня уже начинались боли в животе. Поэтому нпвс я пить не хочу.


----------



## Flime (2 Янв 2015)

В общем переспрашивал всех "химиков" в зале, отзывы по применении химии в лечении охз не нашел. Многие приходили в зал с охз, через год тренировок боли в спине у многих прошли и вообще о проблеме забыли, в основном у всех охз или грыжа поясничного отдела, по грудному отделу у всех нормально. Сказали только, что связки точно хорошо залечивает, например: мужик один, давно еще на жиме лежа повредил плече, так оно всегда при жиме побаливало, он стал принимать "стероиды" для массы правда, а не в плане залечить, был у него курс сначала метандиенон 40 мг каждый день на 5 недель. Потом буквально через месяца полтора еще тестостерон энантан (дозировку не помню) но 8 недель курс был. Так вот, после этих курсов, уже прошел почти год, его плече вообще не дает о себе знать, говорит - как новое! В интернете конечно информации по такому способу лечения мало, но буду пробовать. Я думаю многим будет интересен результат.


----------



## doc (2 Янв 2015)

Чтобы результат приёма анаболиков действительно стал интересен с практической точки зрения (я уже не говорю о научной стороне вопроса), до начала курса нужно исследовать пациента на предмет верификации источника боли. Мы ведь рассчитываем на избавление от болевого синдрома, если я правильно понял? Потому что даже при наличии остеохондроза, грыжи ( и при многих других диагнозах) патология мышц в виде триггерных точек часто остаётся в тени. Человек проходит курс лечения или приёма препарата - неважно - триггер при этом САМОПРОИЗВОЛЬНО переходит в латентное состояние, и боль исчезает. Вывод - помогла анаболики? Нет, помогло время. Если прицельно убрать триггеры, то анаболики могут и не понадобиться...


----------



## Flime (2 Янв 2015)

Я уже с этим состоянием 2 года, у мануальщиков двух был, массажистов и тд. Улучшений не было, помогает лфк и зал(если осевую дать, то болеть сильнее будет). Как заброшу, так через неделю опять ухудшение состояния. Сегодня первый укол утром сделал.

Да, совсем забыл, перед курсом сдавал все гормоны, все в норме. Во время курса тоже буду мониторить, хоть и дозировки низкие, но для самоуспокоения надо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2015)

Чтож, раз болит желудок от НПП, то главное чтобы теперь не пришла гинекомастия и гипоспермия.


----------



## Flime (3 Янв 2015)

Ну по анализам буду смотреть и по ощущениям, а так тамоксифен лежит на всякий случай. Гипоспермия может если и будет, то после курса нормально все будет. Кломид после курса+трибулис и свой тестостерон быстро придет в норму. В зале есть люди, они по 2-3 месяца сидят на курсе, потом гонадотропином, кломидом и всякими добавками все восстанавливают. Не знаю по крайней мере таких у кого после этого проблемы были. Не, ну есть пару людей, но они неправильно препараты подбирали, ставили нандролон без тестостерона, потом их половой орган висел месяц, но у них тоже все восстановилось. Я конечно не говорю что это небезопасно и тд, это все таки стероиды, но необратимых побочек можно избежать. Сегодня "первый блин комом", масло не подогрел, да и ввел быстровато, нога болит.  После завтра буду аккуратней колоть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Янв 2015)

В стандарт лечения ваша методика не входит.
Так и останется индивидуальным опытом, но в любом случае желает только хорошего.
Описывайте.


----------



## Flime (3 Янв 2015)

Откладываю курс на время, до 12-го наверное. 1 укол и простыл, как повезло-то)


----------



## Wellbd (9 Ноя 2015)

*Flime*, Добрый день , позвольте спросить о курсе АС при остеохондрозе , нашёл на форуме этого сайта , очень стало интересно .так как имеется такая же проблема с шейным отделом , ну и потнабрать  хочу ,расскажите пожалуйста стоит ли ? Есть ли результат , вызвало ли это стойкую ремиссию ? Очень интересует этот вопрос , благодарю.


----------



## 72tum (9 Ноя 2016)

*Flime*, Как ощущения?


----------

